# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Legjenda e shqiponjës dykrenare në flamurin Shqiptar

## syembla

Mund te me thoni (legjenden) pse ne flamurin shqiptar kane vene shqiponjen dhe pse ajo ka dy koka?!
Falemminderit!

----------


## Arbushi

ok shiko shqiponjen e vune se do venin qe do venin i gjo shqiponja bente me figure... (nuk venin dot cjap, edhe pellumbat ne ate kohe i hanin pasi i piqnin ne hell). kurse fakti qe eshte me dy koka simbolizon fuqine e kombit tone, nuk di nqs degjove per vicin me dy koka qe lindi afer elbasanit, edhe shqiponja pra simbolizon tekonologjine tone te fundit, metalurgjikun (50.000 $ u shit ai vici ... marshallah).

----------


## syembla

Fleminderit Arbushi!
tani do benin mire qe ne vend te shqiponjes te vinin ne flamur ate vicin  :buzeqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Eni

Shqiponja, nuk gjendet vetem ne flamurin shqiptar, por dhe ne flamure te tjere e kryesisht te vendeve te Evropes Lindore ku e feja ortodokse eshte fe mbizoteruese.

Mendohet se shqiponjen me dy krere e ka vendosur si simbol te Perandorise Bizantine, perandori romak Kostandini i Madh e porej asaj kohe ajo shfaqet ne flamuret apo emblemat e vendeve qe kane qene pjese e Bizantit.

Ekziston dhe nje gojedhane, sipas te ciles mbreti Pirro i quante luftetaret e tij "shqiponjat e tija" apo "bij te shqipes" bazuar ne aftesite e tyre luftarake.
Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne me krenari e quajme veten "bij te shqipes"

----------


## syembla

Faleminderit Eni!

----------


## Jonian

Me thene te drejten une kam degjuar disa gojedhena ne lidhje me shqiponjen me dy krere dhe si arriti ajo te behej simbol i kombit tone. Nje prej ketyre gojedhenave thoshte qe kete "mundesi" na e dha Zeusi pasi Perendite vendosen te marrin ne mbrojtje kombet mbi dhe. Zeusi ne skeptrin e tij kishte nje shqiponje me dy krere dhe sipas mendimit te tij vetem shqiptaret e meritonin kete te mire, te quheshin bijte e Zeusit dhe keshtu qe gradualisht ata adoptuan kete simbol qe kishte Zeusi ne skepter. Kjo me duket me teper si nje trillim dhe rrjedhimisht shume e pabesueshme megjithese eshte e vertete qe Zeusi e kishte kete simbol, sepse romaket e quanin shqiponjen "zogu i Jupiterit"(Greket e quanin Zeus).Po ashtu hipoteza qe thote se shqiponja me dy krere simbolizon bashkimin e Jugut me Veirun, nuk me duket shume e besueshme sepse dy kreret nuk shohin njeri-tjetrin, perkundrazi shohin dy ane te kunderta gje qe sugjeron armiqesi, nese do te donim ta shihnim me kete sy.Me teper per mua eshte e besueshme teza qe eshte shkruar me lart qe shqiponja eshte bere simbol i Krishterimit nga Konstandini i madh. Me poshte po botoj nje material qe gjeta. Jam perpjekur ta permbledh pak se ishte shume i gjate. 
*Shqiponja, ose ndryshe mbreteresha e ajrit.*
Kudo ne Bote shqiponja simbolizon diellin,zjarrin,ajrin,jeten,qiellin dhe Zotat e diellit.E kunderta e saj eshte bufi, qe gjithmone ka simbolizuar erresiren.Besohej se shqiponja kishte qejf te shihte diellin, nje zakon ky qe "perkthehej" si aftesia e shpirtit te paster te shohe Zotin dhe te zbuloje te verteta qiellore(hyjnore).Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja pse shqiponja u adoptua si simbol i krishterimit. Po ashtu te qenit e saj armik natyror i zvarranikeve, e njesonte shqiponjen me Zotin duke triumfuar mbi Djallin, kur ajo leshohej prej lartesive dhe mberthente me sqep ndonje gjarper.Dashuria per lartesite si dhe shpejtesia e saj e madhe gjate fluturimit e bejne shqiponjen nje imash kristian te profecise dhe lutjeve.Ne shume gure varresh te romakeve e grekeve te lashte si dhe ne Babiloni jane gjetur te gdhendura shqiponja ne to. Njerezit besonin se nje shqiponje do t'ua conte shpirtin e tyre te Zoti.
  Per shume kultura forma e hapjes se kraheve te shqiponjes sugjeronte drite.Krahet e saj te sjellin ndermend krahet e engjejve Ne nje legjende fenikase Perendia fenikase Melkarth u vetedogj ne nje turre drush.Pastaj u transformua ne nje shqiponje dhe u largua nga zjarri. Qe atehere shqiponja nisi te behej simbol i ringjalljes, megjithese shume njerez besonin se shqiponjat nuk ishin te pavdekshme.
Personifikimi i shqiponjes me diellin, zjarrin, driten dhe ringjalljen, kishte si pasoje berjen e shqiponjes emblema e Jezu Krishtit.
Shqiponja eshte quajtur ndryshe luani i ajrit.Eshte mbreteresha e zogjve ashtu sic eshte luani mbreti i kafsheve.Nje shqiponje me dy krere ka dyfish force, shpejtesi, kurajo dhe fisnikeri se nje shqiponje me nje koke.Si simbol i forces dhe triumfit shqiponja eshte bere simbol i shume vendeve antike dhe moderne qe nga perandoria romake deri ne kohet e sotme U.S.A. (mes tyre dhe Shqiperia)
Qe ne kohen e Konstandinit te Madh ky simbol fuqish hyjnore u be gjithashtu embleme e triumfit te krishterimit mbi persekutimin dhe paganizmin.

----------


## syembla

faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe materialin!
ciao ciao!

----------


## Leonard Alili

Vellezer ILire;
Origjina e Shqiponjes si shpend i shenjte erdhi prej mbreterive Egjyptiane.  
Nga Egjyptianet e moren Hittitet (1350 P K) dhe meqenese perandoria e tyre shtrihej ne Azine Minore d m th ne kufi me Iliret ajo u kaloi atyre, fillimisht si totem ne mburoja dhe me vone si totem fisi.
RESPEKT.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Leonard Shqiponjën e kanë pasë edhe Aztkët, mos vallë do të thuash se ne e morrëm edhe nga Meksika? S'do të thotë gjë nëse Egjyptjanët e kanë pasë përdorur këtë simbol pasi shqiponjat ndodhen gati kudo në glob. Shqipëria dihet që është vënd malor për së tepërmi, dhe prandaj është e mbushur me shqiponja. Desha të shkoja pak në kohë më  të moçme, në kohën e ilirëve. Mesa kam lexuar unë thuhet se ilirët kanë pasë besuar në një Zot, dhe gjithashtu kishin edhe një besim tek gjarpri, pra djallëzimi, e keqja. Ata që quhen Zotër Grek, në fakt janë me prejardhje iliro-pellazgë. Ishte tek një Dushk në Dodonë (pranë Janinës), nga ku njërzit dëgjonin të thëna kur frynte era mbi të. Dhe prandaj kemi Zotër si Hera= Era që frynte, Zeus është Zoti, Zojsi, dhe Athena e cila doli nga koka e tij, ishte E thëna që dilte nga kjo pemë kur Era frynte. Dihet që shqiponja ishte lojmëtarja dhe bija më e afërt e Zotit, dhe se banërët e Sulit (Suljotët e sotçëm) ishin po ashtu basimtarët e parë të Zeusit. Hydra po ashtu është marrë nga besimet Iliro-pellazge, dhe si fjalë rrjedh nga fjala e sotçme Kuçedra. Kuçedra është e përbërë nga dy fjalë, një folje kuç që do të thotë hik! ose zhduku, dhe fjala Edra. Edra siç dihet është simbol i djallzimit, dhe ishte e përmbushur me gjarpërinj në kokë. Pra në dy fjalë besimet a asokohe ishin Zoti me të thënat e tij dhe Shqiponja si lajmëtar i tij, dhe Edra me gjarpërinjët e saj në kokë si djallëzuese dhe shpifëse. Banorët e at'hershëm e besonin shumë Zotin, dhe edhe Pirroja vetë, siç e tha Eni por edhe unë,  u ka pas thërritur shqiponjë, dhe gjithashtu ai thërriste ushtarët  e tij pendët e krahëve të tij. Ishte një mynyrë tjetër për t'ju rreshtuar Zotit. Më vonë po ashtu në fillim të shek. të parë pas erës sonë, Shën Pavli themeloj një nga kishat e para në botë në Dyrrah rreth vitit 50 BC. Është për t'u përmendur ky fatk sepse n'atë kohë Roma ishte pagane, ashtu si Greqia, por Ilirët besonin në një Zot dhe ishte kjo ajo që e bëri të mundur një themelim të kishës në Iliri. Më vonë gjatë gjysmës së shek. të tretë, siç është thënë edhe më sipër, Kostantini i Madh ishte ligjëruesi i krishtërimit në Perandorinë Romake, çka i dha përhapjen më të madhe të krishtërimit. Ai ishte Ilir nga Nish, pjesë e Dardanisë, dhe po ashtu më vonë ai themeloj edhe Kostantinopojën. Rreth këtij qyteti banorët duhet të kenë qënë Dardanë, shkak që është edhe ngushtica e Dardanelleve shumë pranë Trojës, një nga arsyet që e bënë Kostantinin ta themelonte qytetin atje. Pas kësaj, meqë Perandoria Romake kishte dy qëndra, ai që ti mbante të bashkuara vendosi të përdorte emblemën e Shqiponjës me dy koka. Pse pikërisht shqiponjën? Dihet mirë që ai ishte besues i fortë i Zotit, të një Zoti, dhe meqë ishte Ilir duhet të ketë besuar në besimet ilire siç i thashë më sipër. Pra shqiponja ishte lajmëtar dhe simbol i Zotit, dhe Kostantini duke dashur që ta mbante të bashkuar perandorinë vendosi si emblemë simbolin e njërzve (shqipes), me një trup, por me dy koka për dy qëndrat. Më vonë ky simbol është përdorur edhe nga Dukagjinasit, Kastriotët, etj, dhe ishte Skënderbeu ai që na emëroj shqipëtar sepse ai duhet të ketë ditur këtë besim të moçëm ilir. Dihet që Skënderbeu ishte një besues i madh i Zotit, dhe se shumë luftra i bërë në emër të tij dhe të së mirës, dhe pra si një shqiponjë që është simbol i Zotit, dhe ne si shqiptarë, si shqiptarët e Pirros tre shek. para erës sonë. 
Pra në kohët e moçme kanë pas qënë Zoti në një anë dhe Edra në anën tjetër. 

Leonard mos ma merr për ofendim, por thjeshtë si një përgjigje.
Përsa i përket Egjyptjanët, Pellazgët kanë pasë lidhje me ta, dhe dushku në Dodonë ishte sjell nga një priftëreshë Egjyptjane, por disa vlera të tyre kanë ngelë në themel të kulturës sonë, por ama Zoti ka pas qënë falur nga të parët tanë para se Egjyptjanët të ndiheshin në Iliri dhe në Pellazgji. Fakt është edhe qyteti i Finiqit në Çamëri nga ku e merr emrin nga Phoenix që ishin Egjyptjanë.

Shumë Nderime
drini.

----------


## elbasanas

Une nuk di ndonje legjende mbi flamurin por mendoj se shqiponjen e vune shqipetaret ne kohen e skenderbeut kur shqiperia ishte e forte dhe shqiponja simbolizon trrimerine dhe fuqine e shqiperise (ne kohen e skenderbeut)

----------


## deep_blue

Shqiponjen ne  flamur e kane  edhe  serbet dhe shume popuj tjere  sic thane te tjeret.
shqiponjen  nder shqiptare filluan ta quanin edhe Shkabe.
Shkaba na qenkeshka nje lloj i shqiponjave  qe haka kufoma njerezish qe mbesin pa u varrosur.
Andaj  eshte  gabim kur  themi shkaba dykreresh Shqiptare.
 ne nje lokal para lufte nje "atdhetar" duke dashur te terhiqte myshterinjte e tij per te  blere mall nga  ky dyqan, kishte vene  firmen 'Shkaba"

----------


## Ademir

A ka kush te me tregoje per ngjyren e flamurit se nga mbeti me ngjyre kuq e zi?
Ademir  mire mbetshi

----------


## deep_blue

Ndoshta ka qene rastesi ngjyra e kuqe ADEMIR?
Sepse mund te kete qene  ndonje albinist  qe mund te kete  punuar ne administraten e babit te Gjergjit.

----------


## Dreri

Shqiponja  eshte  perdorur shume koha para Skenderbeut...
Dukagjinet  kishin ne emblmen e tyre shqiponjen ( simboli tashme dihet  pasi e perdor gjithe bota...edhe me dy krena ne disa vende..si ne Rusi psh)
SI lindi idea  ose cila eshte legjenda...??
Legjenda mund te thuren sa te duash..por e verteta eshte  se ...
ne traditen shqiptare  te trasheguar edhe sot..ne muret e dhomave te shtepise varen shpend    te vrare. Keto shpend te balsamosur me menyren e vet u hapeshin krahet dhe pendet e tyre zbrisnin me mozaik ngjyrash , gje qe krijonte nje  dekor interesant  ne mur.. Ne rastin e shqiponjes  koka i pritej ne dysh  dhe i hapej ne do pjesa simetrike,  dihet se krahet e shqiponjes krijojne nje  simetri  dhe ngjsonte ne mur si dicka teper artistike. 
Mua me ka takuar te shoh diku dikur ne nje mur tek nje shtepi malesori..dhe  nuk do ishte e veshtire idea qe te qendiset mbi flamur e tille...

----------


## Lulezim Hibo

Amundet kush te na tregoje se c'fare flamuri kishin iliret?

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Shqiponja, nuk gjendet vetem ne flamurin shqiptar, por dhe ne flamure te tjere e kryesisht te vendeve te Evropes Lindore ku e feja ortodokse eshte fe mbizoteruese.
> 
> Mendohet se shqiponjen me dy krere e ka vendosur si simbol te Perandorise Bizantine, perandori romak Kostandini i Madh e porej asaj kohe ajo shfaqet ne flamuret apo emblemat e vendeve qe kane qene pjese e Bizantit.
> 
> Ekziston dhe nje gojedhane, sipas te ciles mbreti Pirro i quante luftetaret e tij "shqiponjat e tija" apo "bij te shqipes" bazuar ne aftesite e tyre luftarake.
> Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne me krenari e quajme veten "bij te shqipes"



Eni shqiponjen me dy krere e perdor edhe serbia po me thuaj e din kur kan ardhur ato ne keto troje,dmth ne pergjithesi sllavet,kur ishte flamuri jon a ishin ato ketu ku jane sot.

----------


## Traktoristi

> Mund te me thoni (legjenden) pse ne flamurin shqiptar kane vene shqiponjen dhe pse ajo ka dy koka?!
> Falemminderit!


phuuh - pak a shume e pabesueshme qe qe te gjithe jemi tmerresisht patriote por ama nuk dime te shpjegojme as Flamurin tone Kombetar. 
Ndoshta gaboj teresisht por Shqiperia eshte quajtur gjithmone vendi i Shqiponjave dhe ky shpend eshte simbol i Lirise, Krenarise dhe shume virtyteve te tjera. Qenia e Shqiponjes ne Flamurin Shqipetar me duket llogjike dhe e vetevetishme.

Sa per Dy Kokat, une di qe thoshin se ngaqe kemi qene gjithmone ne lufte (si Komb i vogel dhe ne nje zone shume te ashper), Shqiponja jone kishte Dy Koka dhe e gatshme per tu perballur ne te gjitha anet.

Nuke di nese eshte vertet keshtu, por te pakten kur me pyesin une keshtu u pergjigjem

----------


## gimche

I lexova disa nga postimet jo të gjitha.
Po flas nga mësimet e mia në lëndën e historisë, shqiponja ka qenë edhe para Skënderbeut si një lloj simboli mirpo përundimisht ajo bëhët e flamurit madje me dy koka pas rrethimit të tretë të Krujes ku nga ushtria e shumtë turke edhe shqiponja thuhet se u frikua, ushtarët e Skënderbeut ishin në gjumë dhe ishin pikërisht ulërimat e shqiponjës ato që e zgjuan ushtrinë shqiptare.
Ngjyra e kuqe mbeti nga gjaku, flamuri ishte me ngjyrë të bardhë në fillim, gjatë luftërave ka ekzistuar një rregull që flamuri i atij që bie në tokë humbte luftën. Ushtarët shqiptarë bënë aq shumë sa që flamurin e futën në bark edhe atëherë kur barku i tyre ishte i shqyer nga therjet ata e futen flamurin në bark duke e bërë një vend strehim të sigurtë për të mos rënë në tokë, ketu flamuri u bë i kuq, nga gjaku i cili doli prej barkut të shqyer dhe i dha ngjyren flamurit.
Kjo ishte ajo që di unë rreth kësaj, ngjyra e kuqe nga gjaku, shqiponja nga ndihma që i dha ushtarëve shqiptarë duke i shpëtuar masakrimit të sigurtë dhe duke bërë që ta fitonin luftën.
Nëse dinë ndokush verzion më origjinal dhe korigjues të asaj që thashë ju lutem urdhëroni, i pranoj sugjerimet,kritikat dhe korigjimet :buzeqeshje: 

Çdo të mirë!

----------


## fegi

Historia  e Flamurit eshte  Krejte e Veqante, siq Eshte e Veqante dhe Historia e Popullit

----------


## padrilla

> I lexova disa nga postimet jo të gjitha.
> Po flas nga mësimet e mia në lëndën e historisë, shqiponja ka qenë edhe para Skënderbeut si një lloj simboli mirpo përundimisht ajo bëhët e flamurit madje me dy koka pas rrethimit të tretë të Krujes ku nga ushtria e shumtë turke edhe shqiponja thuhet se u frikua, ushtarët e Skënderbeut ishin në gjumë dhe ishin pikërisht ulërimat e shqiponjës ato që e zgjuan ushtrinë shqiptare.
> Ngjyra e kuqe mbeti nga gjaku, flamuri ishte me ngjyrë të bardhë në fillim, gjatë luftërave ka ekzistuar një rregull që flamuri i atij që bie në tokë humbte luftën. Ushtarët shqiptarë bënë aq shumë sa që flamurin e futën në bark edhe atëherë kur barku i tyre ishte i shqyer nga therjet ata e futen flamurin në bark duke e bërë një vend strehim të sigurtë për të mos rënë në tokë, ketu flamuri u bë i kuq, nga gjaku i cili doli prej barkut të shqyer dhe i dha ngjyren flamurit.
> Kjo ishte ajo që di unë rreth kësaj, ngjyra e kuqe nga gjaku, shqiponja nga ndihma që i dha ushtarëve shqiptarë duke i shpëtuar masakrimit të sigurtë dhe duke bërë që ta fitonin luftën.
> Nëse dinë ndokush verzion më origjinal dhe korigjues të asaj që thashë ju lutem urdhëroni, i pranoj sugjerimet,kritikat dhe korigjimet
> 
> Çdo të mirë!



me fal, por me dy koka pse u be shqiponja?

----------

